# goat coat!



## nmred (Feb 2, 2011)

Our goat, Charlotte, was shivering this morning.  Not really a surprise since we had -5 temperature!  Wanted to make her a coat to help her keep warm. My DD had the brilliant idea of using on old zipped-up sweatshirt jacket (size 2X).  We cut off the hood and part of the sleeves. Put her front feet in the sleeves and zipped it closed.  Works great!  But she seems to be wondering what the heck it is.  Too funny!


----------



## julieq (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds perfect but where's the photos?!


----------



## nmred (Feb 2, 2011)

I can't figure out how to post the photos, do you know how!?!


----------



## nmred (Feb 2, 2011)

Alright I figured it out!


----------



## helmstead (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Feb 2, 2011)

That is so cute. She is beautiful.


----------



## nmred (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks!  I am pretty proud of my daughter.  It really was a good idea.  Only...now it's snowing, and guess who is standing out in it?  Yep, the goats.  Charlotte's coat is going to get wet and then won't do her any good  I'll probably have to go down, take it off her, dry it, and then put it back on for tonight.  It's supposed to get down to -18   Ahhh, the joys of owning goats!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 2, 2011)

I put homemade pj's on my week old's last nite, except for the poor boy, but they did great, had to take one off today cause it was wet, that's the worse thing about them, they get wet, then freeze and then I have bigger problems, I just put them on them at night, they are all in the kiddy stall.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 2, 2011)

I use stuff like that for the alpacas but I have the zipper going across the back instead of the underside. the alpacas won't stand long enough to try to zip underneath.


----------



## warthog (Feb 2, 2011)

Brilliant


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 3, 2011)

We use the end of sweat pant legs. The ones off my human kids' sweat pants work really well

Here is a pic of a couple of our Nubian babies (back when we had Nubians) in their goat sweat shirts. You would have to get a really big size to use on an adult goat though, so these are pretty much for baby goats.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Good thinking!!! 

You goat is sweet!!!  


And the babies in the tube socks!! Soo sweet!!!  Love babies!!!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 4, 2011)

Let me start by sayin...I am no seamstress!! But I was able to make these!!  Very easy if you can remotely run a sewing machine.  I made some out of fleece and they work well!!  The beauty of this design is that you can go out and measure your goaties and make em to fit!!!

http://rockyrun-farm.com/coat.htm


----------



## nmred (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow, Oak Bucket Farm, those are great!  We saved the sleeves we cut off the jacket to try something similar when our babies come.  Now I kind of have a better idea how to go about it.  Did you just cut slits for the legs to go through?  Was it hard to get it over their heads?

Emmetts Dairy, thanks for the link to the pattern.  That was just what I had in mind to do before my DD got her great idea about the sweatshirt jacket.  That, of course, was much easier and quicker!  I think I'm going to try to make some more up before the next cold snap.  Then both our goats can be warm!!!

BTW, this jacket worked great!  We got down to -13 the next night.  When I went down to milk Charlotte was toasty warm even though it had slid up (forward?) about half-way to her front shoulders.  She was still warm and wasn't shivering at all.  It is amazing how even a thin covering will make so much difference.


----------



## RoeDylanda (Feb 4, 2011)

Wool will stay warm even if/when it gets wet-- I'm not sure of the physics, but if you have any ratty old sweaters hanging around it wouldn't matter if the goats got wet in them. It has to be 100% wool though. Good luck!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Feb 4, 2011)

Yes we just cut holes for the front legs. For bucklings you can cut the underside out a bit in a u shape to allow him to urinate.


----------

